# entertainment center



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

We needed a place to put our new tv, so I designed and made this entertainment center. It's made mostly of oak, with other wood for the inlays. We live over 100 miles from a source of wood, so I rely on wood from the internet -- which means under 5' pieces. That's why the horizontal sections are so complicated. Here are a few pics:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a wonderful looking piece of work, particularly given the short pieces you're stuck with using. My wood supplier is about 70 to 80 miles round trip, which is nearly third of a tank in my old truck. So I understand the economics of having to travel 100 miles each way to get wood.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey Dman, another great work, you’ve been busy.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

> you’ve been busy.


It's nice being retired! Besides, it makes my wife happier


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s one heck of a nice stand you built Dave . Liking the angles you incorporated


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dman2 said:


> That's why the horizontal sections are so complicated.


and you pulled it off so tastefully...
KUDOS...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent job Dave


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful job, it is beautiful


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dave, Nice looking entertainment center. I'll probably steal some of the design to build one sometime this year if I can find the time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like the short pieces didn't slow you down at all...NICE JOB...! ! ! Love the open shelves on each end...


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Excellent job, Dave, looks great.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job,Dan, You will really enjoy the new TV now with that beautiful cabinet.
HErb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I have to say I love those open floating corners . Did you come up with that, or you seen something similar before ?


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

I came up with the floating part. Most of the online pictures of centers I liked had frames and doors or solid panels on the angled sides, but I thought that would impede the display. It was tough getting the joinery correct, It's pretty functional as a mini-display case! I'm pleased with it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

dman2 said:


> I came up with the floating part. Most of the online pictures of centers I liked had frames and doors or solid panels on the angled sides, but I thought that would impede the display. It was tough getting the joinery correct, It's pretty functional as a mini-display case! I'm pleased with it.


Great idea , it’s the part that makes it for me . Funny how the little things can make a such a big difference


----------

